# Could I put a calf in with my sheep and goat?



## theawesomefowl (Jul 13, 2011)

Hay y'all!
I was thinking about maybe getting a weaned calf or two (I could probably get one cheap as we live right smack in the middle of dairy country) this winter which would live with my sheep and goat in order to eat the scraps of hay the more picky goat and sheepies don't eat. My idea was less wasted hay, cheaper hamburger.  
Is this a good idea? In the spring the calf would go out on grass with the animals and I could butcher it when the grass ran out next fall. Would this work? I could also give it some sheep grain to supplement our not-the-best pasture situation.
Anyone tried this? What do you think?

~ Awesome Fowl ~


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, it would probably work fine.  You may consider separating it and feeding it a calf grain though, since sheep feed doesn't contain added copper.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jul 13, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Yes, it would probably work fine.  You may consider separating it and feeding it a calf grain though, since sheep feed doesn't contain added copper.


Ah, good point.  Thanks for reminding me!  Now I just have to convince my dad to let me get a calf!


----------



## elevan (Jul 13, 2011)

My calf is in with my goats.  They get along fine...except when he decides to run through the herd and send them scattering   
It took the goats a few weeks to get used to him but they're fine now.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 14, 2011)

I tried to keep a heifer calf in with my ewes for the winter but the heifer kept riding the ewes when they came in heat each month.  I didn't mind them riding each other but when a 400 lb heifer got in on the game I started to fear for  my ewes. 

I butchered the heifer early.  Other than that little problem, the mix did just fine.  The sheep were pretty distraught over the loss of their cow buddy and cried out to similar calves across the road from our place for a couple of months.  They got pretty upset the day of slaughter when they saw one of the dogs trotting by with the calf's leg in her mouth.  It was not anything I expected and I was very unnerved about how attached those sheep had become with the calf.


----------

